# question regarding BOI and AIB shares



## bagoftricks (3 Dec 2008)

Hey all 

So like alot of other families in Ireland the banks have thrown up some complicated questions. 

My mother and father in law had the majority of their savings in what they thought was a wide enough diversity of shares. It obviously wasnt broad enough as they had a lot of AIB and BOI shares. 

I was wondering if you guys could give your opinion on what would happen to the normal joe bloggs investor in both AIB and BOI if the following happened:

Recap from Government 
Recap from external investors
Merger of AIB/BOI with another financial institution 

I am not asking for predictions but just the normal advantages/disadvantages of each scenario on the normal investor. 

The inlaws are mid fifties so i imagine they could probably ride out 5 to 10 years and speculate on the recovery of the stocks but it is the above situations that they are now sure what impact would have on them. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

All the best 
Bag


----------

